# Should I tell my counselor that I'm BI?



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Will he/she tell my parents or what?


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

almost 100 views and no replies, is it that hard of a question? lol


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I thought they weren't aloud to discuss things you tell them to anyone else?


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> I thought they weren't aloud to discuss things you tell them to anyone else?


I think so... :/


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, when I have seen a counselor, they go over the general rules, and one of them is that they will not discuss anything that is said during the session with anyone else. The only time the will say anything is if you talk about hurting yourself or others.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Cheesecake said:


> Well, when I have seen a counselor, they go over the general rules, and one of them is that they will not discuss anything that is said during the session with anyone else. The only time the will say anything is if you talk about hurting yourself or others.


See. Then you should be good to go


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, you can tell them and it won't be told to anyone else.


----------



## jacwall322 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there's a rule of confidentiality, unless you're implying harming yourself or others.

Being bi isn't hurting anybody.
Go ahead with it. C:


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

jacwall322 said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a rule of confidentiality, unless you're implying harming yourself or others.
> 
> Being bi isn't hurting anybody.
> Go ahead with it. C:


Still, she can still be mean and tell my parents.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

She's not going to tell your parents.


----------



## jacwall322 (Jun 13, 2012)

Tyler Bro said:


> Still, she can still be mean and tell my parents.


I'm pretty sure she can get in trouble with that? Your sexual orientation is your personal life that's not harming anybody. First ask if she'll respect your wishes about not telling your parents about something, and if she says yes, tell her. I'm pretty sure she'll understand that it's something _you_ will decide to eventually tell them or not. It's not hers. If she compromises that. I wouldn't go back to see her.

And if she's mean... why go to her in the first place? lol.
Has she went and told something to your parents before?


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

jacwall322 said:


> I'm pretty sure she can get in trouble with that? Your sexual orientation is your personal life that's not harming anybody. First ask if she'll respect your wishes about not telling your parents about something, and if she says yes, tell her. I'm pretty sure she'll understand that it's something _you_ will decide to eventually tell them or not. It's not hers. If she compromises that. I wouldn't go back to see her.
> 
> And if she's mean... why go to her in the first place? lol.
> Has she went and told something to your parents before?


no, she pissed me off last time. :/


----------



## jacwall322 (Jun 13, 2012)

Tyler Bro said:


> no, she pissed me off last time. :/


Hmm... perhaps it would be better if you brought it up when you two were on better grounds?

Either way, I still say go for it. It could help her understand you better, you know?


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

jacwall322 said:


> Hmm... perhaps it would be better if you brought it up when you two were on better grounds?
> 
> Either way, I still say go for it. It could help her understand you better, you know?


Yeah, I'm going to get a new one. lul

she was a *****.


----------



## jacwall322 (Jun 13, 2012)

Tyler Bro said:


> Yeah, I'm going to get a new one. lul
> 
> she was a *****.


Lawl. Then just wait for the new one then. C:


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I have a question and you totally don't have to answer If you're not comfortable, but I was just wondering with people that are bi, do you usually prefer a certain sex but like both or you like both equally? If that makes sense lol


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> I have a question and you totally don't have to answer If you're not comfortable, but I was just wondering with people that are bi, do you usually prefer a certain sex but like both or you like both equally? If that makes sense lol


A lot of people don't really understand our sexuality because it's the hardest to understand but your question depends on the person, some might like guys more then girls and some might like girls more then guys but when it all comes down to it, it's usually 50-50, 1 gender can't satisfy your sexual needs so it's hard to maintain a relationship but you have double the fun since you have more people to choose from. 

I'm talking to a girl right now so all my boys are off limits for now.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Tyler Bro said:


> A lot of people don't really understand our sexuality because it's the hardest to understand but your question depends on the person, some might like guys more then girls and some might like girls more then guys but when it all comes down to it, it's usually 50-50, 1 gender can't satisfy your sexual needs so it's hard to maintain a relationship but you have double the fun since you have more people to choose from.
> 
> I'm talking to a girl right now so all my boys are off limits for now.


That makes sense, everyone is different. I just always wondered but was afraid to ask anyone. Thanks for replying :b


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> That makes sense, everyone is different. I just always wondered but was afraid to ask anyone. Thanks for replying :b


No problem.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Ask your counselor what his or her limits to confidentiality are. During the first couple of sessions, they frequently give out an informed consent, listing most of the exceptions to confidentiality. If it's a school counselor, check your school's regulations on the matter. Some more conservative schools may have some weird rules about glbti rights. 
Good luck


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i would just tell your parents that your bi... as long as your not too uncomfortable to tell them and you dont think they freak out


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

theJdogg said:


> Ask your counselor what his or her limits to confidentiality are. During the first couple of sessions, they frequently give out an informed consent, listing most of the exceptions to confidentiality. If it's a school counselor, check your school's regulations on the matter. Some more conservative schools may have some weird rules about glbti rights.
> Good luck


I don't go to school...


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> i would just tell your parents that your bi... as long as your not too uncomfortable to tell them and you dont think they freak out


**** that....


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

mynameislacie said:


> See. Then you should be good to go


Notice his age. Some of the rules which apply to adults like confidentiality may not apply to minors all the time. I still doubt the counselor would tell your parents anyways. It would probably cause you more harm, and a counselor should never do that if he or she can help it. That's why you should ask him or her exactly what the rules are.


----------

